# New boat build nearing completion. Coming to a river near you



## samsteel (Oct 6, 2008)

Chrome Crazy said:


> Hutch, You are alive. I was thinking you fell into a river and were catfish food..


 
I got 2 words for what Hutch has been focused on....


----------



## thousandcasts (Jan 22, 2002)

TroutStlkr said:


> Probably not the two guys I want to share I boat with before I'm certain it floats.


Probably not. I know for a fact if I see it anchored in the dark around some known "Hutch Spots," then the welds are definitely gonna get tested! :evilsmile:lol:


----------



## Chrome Crazy (Nov 29, 2010)

TroutStlkr said:


> All I remember is one fishing partner hollering to another "Hey, come look at this doofus" followed by both taking photographs prior to helping a guy out. Probably not the two guys I want to share I boat with before I'm certain it floats.
> 
> Moose be a good sport and post one the pictures of Owen and I pulling you out of the river. I know you still have one hidden away some place.


----------



## thousandcasts (Jan 22, 2002)

Chrome Crazy said:


> Moose be a good sport and post one the pictures of Owen and I pulling you out of the river. I know you still have one hidden away some place.


I always say that it's not salmon season until you get into a good argument with another boat. You and I made sure your boat was christened properly last year...we'll need to do the same for Owen's. 

Owen will need to stay back at camp since we wouldn't want to upset his sensitive ears, ya know? :lol:


----------



## TroutStlkr (Aug 5, 2008)

Chrome Crazy said:


> Moose be a good sport and post one the pictures of Owen and I pulling you out of the river. I know you still have one hidden away some place.


I know not what you speak of.


----------



## omalson (Dec 28, 2010)

Paint is done. Floor to go in. Tomorrow evening and friday. Matt is going to mount the motor tomorrow. Since he doesnt have a real job(jealous). Anchor system will be installed at the campground this weekend because I am running short on time and my wifes patience. But as long as matt doesn't drop it off the forklift or I start the motor without oil, it should be on the river. 


Moose thousand casts and matt fished together last year alot. 2 years ago I remember hutch and a big water boat in the marina yelling at each other at the top of their lungs. I am pretty sure all the young kids in the campground learned some new words and phrases. Actually I learned some new phrases. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## omalson (Dec 28, 2010)

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## thousandcasts (Jan 22, 2002)

omalson said:


> 2 years ago I remember hutch and a big water boat in the marina yelling at each other at the top of their lungs. I am pretty sure all the young kids in the campground learned some new words and phrases. Actually I learned some new phrases.


You missed the part where I came flying in and hit the back of his boat with the front of mine. Then I started screaming. Dude's lucky my dad and Rick pulled me kicking and screaming into the camper. He was stone drunk and ran that 20' plus big lake boat at full plane through the no wake zone and damn near flipped me and my dad and then just missed another boat with two other guys anchored above me. Everybody had lights on and I even flashed my spot to let him know where everyone was and he never slowed down...went full bore through there and I told my dad to hit the deck as this guy literally just missed my boat by maybe five yards. Then he has the nerve to say, "sorry about your luck" after the yelling commenced. If I would've had my kids with me when he did that, I'd have ended up in jail. :lol:

Ahhh...good times, good salmon season!


----------



## Chrome Crazy (Nov 29, 2010)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chrome Crazy (Nov 29, 2010)

thousandcasts said:


> You missed the part where I came flying in and hit the back of his boat with the front of mine. Then I started screaming. Dude's lucky my dad and Rick pulled me kicking and screaming into the camper. He was stone drunk and ran that 20' plus big lake boat at full plane through the no wake zone and damn near flipped me and my dad and then just missed another boat with two other guys anchored above me. Everybody had lights on and I even flashed my spot to let him know where everyone was and he never slowed down...went full bore through there and I told my dad to hit the deck as this guy literally just missed my boat by maybe five yards. Then he has the nerve to say, "sorry about your luck" after the yelling commenced. If I would've had my kids with me when he did that, I'd have ended up in jail. :lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## omalson (Dec 28, 2010)

Maiden voyage. Only leaks were the center if the drain plugs. None of the welds leaked. I can cancel my order for the 4 bilge pumps I was gonna run. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## thousandcasts (Jan 22, 2002)

omalson said:


> Maiden voyage. Only leaks were the center if the drain plugs. None of the welds leaked. I can cancel my order for the 4 bilge pumps I was gonna run.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Awesome, my friend! I'll be up in a few hours and then take it for a REAL test drive for you. :lol:


----------



## jerrob (Aug 6, 2011)

That's one damn fine looking boat! Does that 40HP jet move her around OK?


----------



## sniper22mag (Feb 10, 2005)

Nice boat!


----------



## omalson (Dec 28, 2010)

Its a 60 power head. It is plenty of motor for the size and weight. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## jerrob (Aug 6, 2011)

omalson said:


> Its a 60 power head. It is plenty of motor for the size and weight.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Even better. Congrats on a great build, you certainly seem to have a knack for it.


----------



## J-Lee (Jul 11, 2000)

Beautiful boat, well done!


----------



## STICK in the eye (Dec 26, 2008)

Great Thread...better boat...when are you taking orders?:yikes:


----------



## Chrome Crazy (Nov 29, 2010)

STICK in the eye said:


> Great Thread...better boat...when are you taking orders?:yikes:


I've been pushing him but he is afraid of making to much money building them. Ok, really there are some legitimate reasons why he should be building boats. First one is they hold up better than other custom boats. Yes I know this first hand because I own the first one built, but he is always looking for ways to make them stronger and better without driving the cost through the roof. Stability is second to none, and with the angle of the hull them push/plane with less power than other river boats need.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

